# Ideal light for 10g heavily planted aquarium?



## Cich-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

I was sold a dual 40w satellite with an actinic blub for 170 dollars at the LFS. After researching my buy, I'm finding that this is a light for reef aquariums. Did they rip me off? I will it definitely help me grow any species of plant?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Actinic will not help to grow live plants. You need a 6500 - 6700 K "Daylight" bulb. You can however, still use the fixture and just get new bulbs.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Return it and get a freshwater bulb. You can go 6500k-6700k or even a 10,000k bulb. But watch out on your wattage and lumens since this is just a 10g tank. You may find yourself growing algae or trimming daily if you just go with the biggest brightest bulb.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

I also bought the Current Satellite, which came with an actinic/10000k bulb. I just bought a new 6700k bulb and replaced it. Did you buy the dual Satellite?? $170 seems like a lot more than what I paid.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

Cich-Oh said:


> I was sold a dual 40w satellite with an actinic blub for 170 dollars at the LFS.


that's a huge amount of money you paid for light...:animated_fish_swimm*pc


----------

